#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  ConLinUX3Duo - Crie um Servidor Debian Automáticamente

## m4d3

Olá pessoal, é com satisfação que venho a publicar este novo script depois de muito trabalho esta pronto e permite a instalação e configuração de serviços direto em servidor debian, como poderão observar pelos videos, o script tem várias opções para instalação e configuração, na versão FREE estão liberados alguns menus, dentre os serviços instalados automáticamente estão:

Apache 2.0
Squid 2.7 Stable 3 com ZPH
ThunderCache 3
MySQL Server e PHP Admin
FreeRadius 2.x
SARG Reports
MRTG
CACTI
Network Time Protocol Client
Compactadores
Compiladores e bibliotecas uteis
Utilitários do sistema

Se você pretende implantar um servidor APACHE / SQUID com ou sem THUNDERCACHE 3, esta é com certeza uma boa opção gratuita, espero que todos apreciem, sugestões serão bem vindas.

No Debian 5.0X Instalação Básica
Como fazer: 



rode esta sequencia de comandos como root

wget http://www.conlinux.com/conlinux/ConLiNUX3Duo
chmod +x ConLiNUX3Duo
./ConLiNUX3Duo

1 - Instala SSH
2 - Instala BASE de todos os serviços
3 - Instala TH3 (ThunderCache 3)

shutdown -r now

Veja o script ConLiNUX3Duo em ação:




O script postado é para ser usado em conjunto com a instalação básica do Debian que esta no video 1, outras distribuições linux não foram testadas, outras configurações de debian também não, sendo assim erros podem acontecer caso não sejam seguidos os passos corretos descritos acima.

Os erros mais comuns são culpa da inexpericência dos usuários, sendo recomendado que sigam atentamente as instruções de instalação e configuração do video 1 e só depois baixem e rodem o script conforme o video 2, opções 2 e 3, obviamente que se faz necessário o acesso a internet configurado e disponível no servidor durante todo o processo.

Após todo o procedimento deve-se reiniciar o servidor que passará a responder pelo ip 192.168.10.250 e gateway 192.168.10.253 conforme outro artigo publicado neste fórum.

Os arquivos do thunder cacheados ficarão em:
/thunder

as configurações em: 
/etc/thunder

o relatório do cache em /var/www/thunder3.php e será acessivel via web pelo endereço:
http://192.168.10.250/thunder3.php


Dica: aos novos usuários do fórum que não sabem tem um botão escrito "Agradecer" ao final deste artigo, se este artigo foi util, se quer perguntar e espera respostas, se deseja que o script tenha melhorias e continue gratis, pense na possibilidade de clicar nele.

para outras opções você deve contribuir com o projeto e receberá seu número de registro
uso livre sem nenhum tipo de garantia - sem suporte gratis

Obrigado a todos

______________________________________________________________________________
In Debian 5.0X Basic Instalation

run this sequence commands with root

wget http://www.conlinux.com/conlinux/ConLiNUX3Duo
chmod +x ConLiNUX3Duo
./ConLiNUX3Duo

1 - Install SSH
2 - Install BASE of all services
3 - Install TH3 (ThunderCache 3)

shutdown -r now

for another options you have contribute to this project and will receive your registration number
no warranty of any kind - no free support

Thanks for all

----------


## rps67

Bravo ..... tava sumido meu brother, ainda bem que apareceu com novidades...... ja testei o script ta 100% ........ show de bola.....Valeu !

----------


## ZeXP

Aqui não! :S Na parte de Instalar Base Conlinux faz uns downloads e demoooooooora na parte que fica Extraindo templates de pacotes: 100% e não passa dai!!

----------


## aleksei

Ao entrar no youtube, o processo /usr/sbin/thunder consome toda a memória, levando a máquina ao travamento.

seguindo o tutorial do forum do thunder, consegui terminar a instalação, porém o thunder não está fazendo cache...

----------


## m4d3

Bom dia

1 - Na versão 32bits encontra-se estável, já a 64bits ainda passa por algumas dificuldades com relação a memória.

2 - Durante a instalação da base conlinux, é normal demorar, dependendo da quantidade de link disponível pode levar mais de 1 hora, porém este processo é feito uma única vez e garante que o servidor esteja atualizado.

Abraço

----------


## aleksei

Luciano, tentei baixar o conlinuxZ4.sh antigo, porém, ele já tem configuração identica ao conlinux3duo.

Agradeço se vc puder postá-lo novamente, pois rodo em 64bits e a versão anterior funcionou muito bem!

----------


## m4d3

> Luciano, tentei baixar o conlinuxZ4.sh antigo, porém, ele já tem configuração identica ao conlinux3duo.
> 
> Agradeço se vc puder postá-lo novamente, pois rodo em 64bits e a versão anterior funcionou muito bem!


Pessoal, atualizado, obrigado aos que reportaram bugs, informo que foram corrigidos, quanto ao funcionamento do Z4, você pode instalar a versão de 32 bits que não haverá problema de memória.

Changelog: agora disponível auto update, basta acessar a opção para atualizar o script com o ultimo disponível.

Abraço

----------


## powernetscm

eu baixei o script e rodei e apareceu tudo em caracteres especiais, alguma diferença de eu estar usando o ubuntu, ou é necessário que seja o debian

----------


## m4d3

> eu baixei o script e rodei e apareceu tudo em caracteres especiais, alguma diferença de eu estar usando o ubuntu, ou é necessário que seja o debian


O script foi desenvolvido para ser usado em debian seguindo os passos descritos acima, logo mais farei alguns testes em ubuntu para estudar uma possível compatibilidade.

Obrigado, a propósito, atualizem seus scripts sempre antes de rodar, isso garante que estarão sempre com a versão mais atualizada, e agora a atualização esta embutida no script, menu 8 opção 8.

Abraço a todos

----------


## pumainternet

como fasso pra acessar o menu thunder onde eu vejo quando do hd esta sendo usado e o que foi economizado?, pois aqui estou usando o endereço 192.168.10.250/thunder.php e nao encontra nada, sabe se foi mudado o atalho de acesso?

----------


## ivovid

COMO CONTRIBUO??

E COMO FICARIA AS CONFIG DO MK E O DEBIAN?? IP ... ??

----------


## aleksei

> como fasso pra acessar o menu thunder onde eu vejo quando do hd esta sendo usado e o que foi economizado?, pois aqui estou usando o endereço 192.168.10.250/thunder.php e nao encontra nada, sabe se foi mudado o atalho de acesso?



o link certo é 192.168.10.250/thunder3.php

Luciano,

aqui tenho um debian 64bits, porém o relatório está zerado. já tentei com TC3 32 e 64 bits.

instalei conforme script.

o script está ficando muito bom. t+!

----------


## Não Registrado

estou muito muito muito satisfeito com o script, valeu mesmo aqui ja esta implementado e rodando na minha rede que é uma blz.valeu mesmo luciano, gostaria do seu contato no msn pra podermos assim poder adquirir os outros scripts que vc tem ai a venda

----------


## Não Registrado

sabe me dizer qual o link pra eu acessar os arquivos?

----------


## tonrox

e o diretorio nde e posso acessar os arquivos armazenados em cache qual é?

----------


## elymaiads

ver isso ae
https://under-linux.org/f130724-thun...-por-billgates

----------


## Não Registrado

> o link certo é 192.168.10.250/thunder3.php
> 
> Luciano,
> 
> aqui tenho um debian 64bits, porém o relatório está zerado. já tentei com TC3 32 e 64 bits.
> 
> instalei conforme script.
> 
> o script está ficando muito bom. t+!


O relatório é atualizado toda vez que for acessado, precisa cachear arquivos pra aparecer no relatório.

----------


## ZeXP

Tentei novamente usar o script, agora ele passa direitinho depois da primeira e da segunda opção, mas na instalação do thunder 3 acontece o seguinte:

Configurando ThunderCache 3
tar: bzip2: NÃ£o Ã© possÃ*vel exec: Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
tar: Erro nÃ£o Ã© recuperÃ¡vel: saindo agora
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: SaÃ*da por erro atrasada pelos erros anteriores
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/root/thunder3/sbin/*': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
chmod: impossÃ*vel acessar `/usr/local/sbin/thunder': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
./ConLiNUX3Duo: line 541: strip: command not found
Diretorio /var/log/thunder ja existe
Diretorio /var/run/thunder ja existe
Diretorio /var/tmp/thunder ja existe
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/root/thunder3/etc/init.d/*': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
chmod: impossÃ*vel acessar `/etc/init.d/thunder': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/root/thunder3/etc/thunder': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
touch: impossÃ*vel executar sobre `/etc/thunder/whitelist': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
touch: impossÃ*vel executar sobre `/etc/thunder/blacklist': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
Diretorio /thunder ja existe
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/avg.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/avg.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/avg.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/avg.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/avg.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/avg.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/avg.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/avgate.net.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/avgate.net.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/avgate.net.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/kaspersky.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/metacafe.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/microsoft.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/nai.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/youtube.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/vimeo.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/plugins/orkut.com.so': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/thunder: file does not exist
cp: impossÃ*vel fazer stat em `/etc/thunder/thunder.lst': Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
./ConLiNUX3Duo: line 650: /etc/thunder/thunder.lst: Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
Diretorio /var/www/banners ja existe
Configurando SQUID...

dai acho q o thunder não ta funcionando...

----------


## paulojrandrade

Ehhh Luciano, como sempre 10 passos a frente hehehe, parabéns pelo trabalho, vc ajuda muito aos ignorante no assunte q estão de plantão. Parabéns

PS: Pena nao poder testar pois meu linux é 64Bits, por isso do "estress" hehehehe

Grande Abraço

 :Elefant:  :Elefant:

----------


## pumainternet

gostaria de saber onde fica a pasta com os arquivos, que são armazenados em cache, por exemplo onde fica os videos do you tube

----------


## pumainternet

outra duvida que eu tenho, gostaria de saber porque o thunder nao esta fazendo cache de youtube, como eu faço pra adicionar?

----------


## ZeXP

vai ver está acontecendo o mesmo erro na instalação do thunder e ninguem viu! pois ele volta pra tela de menu!! Dai o thunder não ta funcionando e logicamente os caches do youtube não estarem sendo feitos!

----------


## m4d3

O script postado é para ser usado em conjunto com a instalação básica do Debian que esta no video 1, outras distribuições linux não foram testadas, outras configurações de debian também não, sendo assim erros podem acontecer caso não sejam seguidos os passos corretos descritos acima.

Os erros mais comuns são culpa da inexpericência dos usuários, sendo recomendado que sigam atentamente as instruções de instalação e configuração do video 1 e só depois baixem e rodem o script conforme o video 2, opções 2 e 3, obviamente que se faz necessário o acesso a internet configurado e disponível no servidor durante todo o processo.

Após todo o procedimento deve-se reiniciar o servidor que passará a responder pelo ip 192.168.10.250 e gateway 192.168.10.253 conforme outro artigo publicado neste fórum.

Os arquivos do thunder cacheados ficarão em:
/thunder

as configurações em: 
/etc/thunder

o relatório do cache em /var/www/thunder3.php e será acessivel via web pelo endereço:
http://192.168.10.250/thunder3.php

----------


## m4d3

> Ehhh Luciano, como sempre 10 passos a frente hehehe, parabéns pelo trabalho, vc ajuda muito aos ignorante no assunte q estão de plantão. Parabéns
> 
> PS: Pena nao poder testar pois meu linux é 64Bits, por isso do "estress" hehehehe
> 
> Grande Abraço


Vamos testar juntos, acertar tudo que precisar e republicar com a versão mais estável do 64bits, te convido pra fazer parte o que acha ?

----------


## m4d3

> estou muito muito muito satisfeito com o script, valeu mesmo aqui ja esta implementado e rodando na minha rede que é uma blz.valeu mesmo luciano, gostaria do seu contato no msn pra podermos assim poder adquirir os outros scripts que vc tem ai a venda


Convido a cadastrar-se no fórum e fazer parte desta comunidade, agradeço pelo retorno positivo e caso queira compartilhar conosco que método usou para obter o sucesso será muito bem vindo, meus dados para contato seguem na assinatura ao final.

Abraço

----------


## m4d3

Atualizado hoje: 14/10/2009

Changelog:
Melhoria no sistema de instalação
Atualização do pacote do thunder 64bits
Mudança nas opções de instalação do thunder, x86=32bits / x64=64bits / auto=detecta o s.o.

----------


## insanet

Estimado Luciano

Como debo hacer para que el Thundercache3 haga cache de las actualizaciones de Eset - Nod32?
Yo quite el # que tiene la lista en thunder.lst, pero no funciona, no hace el cacheo.

Podrias ayudarme por favor??

Gracias desde Argentina


OSVALDO
insanet

----------


## insanet

Caro Luciano 

Como posso fazer o Thundercache3 atualizações cache Eset - NOD32? 
Eu remover o # lista que é thunder.lst, mas não funciona, faz cache. 

Você poderia ajudar por favor? 

Obrigado da Argentina

----------


## turboneet

> Olá pessoal, é com satisfação que venho a publicar este novo script depois de muito trabalho esta pronto e permite a instalação e configuração de serviços direto em servidor debian, como poderão observar pelos videos, o script tem várias opções para instalação e configuração, na versão FREE estão liberados alguns menus, dentre os serviços instalados automáticamente estão:
> 
> Apache 2.0
> Squid 2.7 Stable 3 com ZPH
> ThunderCache 3
> MySQL Server e PHP Admin
> FreeRadius 2.x
> SARG Reports
> MRTG
> ...


 exelente luciano ficou filé agradecemos de coração  :Rock:

----------


## Malaquiast

Boa noite, amigos sou novato aqui e o primeiro post. estou querendo trocar meu servidor 2003 server por um servidor linux. o servidor 2003 server que eu tenho e basicamente um servidor de arquivos e de impressão. O que os amigos especialista de plantão me sugere. Vou logo dizento sou cru cru na materia de linux sei praticamente nda.
Atenciosamente, Malaquias t

----------


## rps67

Amigo Malaquiast,
Você no minimo terá que ter umpequeno conhecimento ( básico ) no Linux, se seguir o script do Luciano vai ter sucesso. Olhe o inicio deste post que vai encontrar videos para se orientar.
Quanto a mudança de w2003 para T3 nem se compara, é bem melhor o T3 ........ como diria um amigo meu : Linux é Linux.... heheh... boa sorte.

----------


## powernetscm

baseado na instalação do script, para o uso dele em paralelo junto ao mk v3.x como devo marcar os pacotes e qual squid ele instala, pois nao da pra ver mais nada dos processos qe ele faz, mas ficou muito bom mesmo, aos que estao usando vamos agradecer assim como ajudar o pessoal para que o thunder fique cada vez melhor

----------


## powernetscm

> como fasso pra acessar o menu thunder onde eu vejo quando do hd esta sendo usado e o que foi economizado?, pois aqui estou usando o endereço 192.168.10.250/thunder.php e nao encontra nada, sabe se foi mudado o atalho de acesso?


 
tente com ip/thunder3

----------


## m4d3

> baseado na instalação do script, para o uso dele em paralelo junto ao mk v3.x como devo marcar os pacotes e qual squid ele instala, pois nao da pra ver mais nada dos processos qe ele faz, mas ficou muito bom mesmo, aos que estao usando vamos agradecer assim como ajudar o pessoal para que o thunder fique cada vez melhor


O script instala todos os pacotes do repositorio oficial, no caso do squid a versão 2.7 é a stable em uso no repositorio e portanto o que será instalado e configurado.

Abraço

----------


## powernetscm

amigao pelo seu script temo como instalar somente o squid e mais os pacotes necessarios para o thunder, sem ser necessário instalar a sua base que inclui mysql samba e etc

----------


## m4d3

> amigao pelo seu script temo como instalar somente o squid e mais os pacotes necessarios para o thunder, sem ser necessário instalar a sua base que inclui mysql samba e etc


Tem mas não na versão FREE, caso não queira estes pacotes rodando após instalação basta remover da inicialização, execute 'rcconf', desmarque as opções e reinicie o servidor, a dica é tomar o cuidado de não parar serviços necessários para a correta execução do sistema, o samba não é necessário para rodar as funções basicas e portanto pode ser desativado sem problema.

Abraço

----------


## powernetscm

valeu amigo vou tentar e posto os resultados aqui

Valeu mesmo

Abçs

----------


## m4d3

> Estimado Luciano
> 
> Como debo hacer para que el Thundercache3 haga cache de las actualizaciones de Eset - Nod32?
> Yo quite el # que tiene la lista en thunder.lst, pero no funciona, no hace el cacheo.
> 
> Podrias ayudarme por favor??
> 
> Gracias desde Argentina
> 
> ...



NOD32 sólo funciona la memoria caché para las versiones registradas, entonces no debería mantenerla activa. 

Gracias

----------


## exclusivenet

amigos, instalei aqui o script e aparentemente deu tudo certo, eu já consigo pingar no servidor debian (thunder), consigo acessar a pagina de relatorios, agora to perdido nas regras de firewall para direcionar o trafego de dados para o thunder e também o procedimento inverso, pegar os dados do thunder, os amigos poderia me dar uma dica ?

Att
Helder

----------


## paulojrandrade

/ip firewall nat
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="NAT - CACHE" disabled=no dst-port=80 protocol=tcp src-address= clase de ips dos clientes \
to-addresses=ip do thunder to-ports=porta do squid ou do thunder


se vc quiser fazer cachefull 

/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="THUNDER CACHE 3" content="X-Cache: HIT from Thunder" disabled=no \
new-connection-mark=thunder3-connection passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=postrouting comment="" connection-mark=thunder3-connection disabled=no new-packet-mark=\
thunder3-packs passthrough=no

/queue tree
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=3000000 max-limit=4000000 name=ThunderCache3 \
packet-mark=thunder3-packs parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default


Boa sorte

----------


## exclusivenet

> /ip firewall nat
> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="NAT - CACHE" disabled=no dst-port=80 protocol=tcp src-address= clase de ips dos clientes \
> to-addresses=ip do thunder to-ports=porta do squid ou do thunder
> 
> 
> se vc quiser fazer cachefull 
> 
> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="THUNDER CACHE 3" content="X-Cache: HIT from Thunder" disabled=no \
> ...


 
Amigo, montei aqui como ficaria as regras e vc me confirma se seria + - isso, ainda não joguei na rede, pois queria ver se entendi a forma que você disse:




```
/ip firewall nat
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="NAT - CACHE" disabled=no dst-port=80 protocol=tcp src-address=10.10.10.1/24 \to-addresses=192.168.10.250 to-ports=3128
```

 no final você diz a porta do squid ou do thunder, eu ainda nao determinei essa porta, mas vi que muitos utilizam a 3128, então eu devo colocar aqui 3128 e onde eu especifico que essa será a porta do thunder ?

Outra coisa, nesse caso aí eu to redirecionando o trafego da porta 80 para o thunder, eu teria q ter outra regra pra "buscar" esses dados do thunder, correto ?

Obrigado desde já pela ajuda

----------


## exclusivenet

olá, pessoal seria dessa forma que postei acima ?
e sobre essas duvidas que tive, alguém pode me orientar ?

obrigado a todos

----------


## regiaraujo

amigo pode manter esta porta 3128 ,após vc rodar o script ele ja faz as configurações nescessaria no squid conf e no thander conf,preservando a mesma.

----------


## adepad

Amigos, eu tinha funcionando o thunder com somente 1 hd de 1,5 tera percebi o desempenho para minha rede em termos de abertura de paginas fico bastante lenta, é um servidor core 2 duo, 4gb, hd 1,5 tera nele estava rodando junto com o squid, usando o debian 64 bits, a minha duvida é se eu rodar o script vou apagar minhas conf. do squid? terei q reconfigurar todo o servidor?

Desde já agradeço!

Obrigado.

----------


## Não Registrado

ai luciano o thunder aqui ta xou ta fazendo cache youtube globo quase todos os antivirus windowsupdadte e melhor ta decendo tudo a full no meu server mk parabems mais como problemas aparecem so tem uma pequenissima pedra no caminho e que todas a as madrugadas ele para de operar ap[arente mente ta funcional mais nao responde a requisicoes do mk ele nao esta travando pois eu ascesso ele normalmente ele so nao responde as requisicoes do mk se vc puder me ajudar mais uma vez .......................

----------


## exclusivenet

amigos, o meu thunder funcionou beleza, mas aí deu problema na maquina, entao resolvi montar outra maquina, instalei o sistema de acordo com os videos, mas depois de instalado ele tá apresentando um erro ao ligar:



```
Starting web server: apache2apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.10.250 for ServerName
(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs
 failed!
/
```

 
pelo que entendi, ele não ta iniciando o apache e com isso o cache não funciona, certo ?

Att
Helder

----------


## JOLIELSON

Fiz tudo conforme o tutorial, ja consigo pingar no ip do proxy
192.168.10.250
*It works!*

mas quando tento ver o relatorio do thunder em:
http://192.168.10.250/thunder3.php
*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access /thunder3.php on this server.
Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny4 with Suhosin-Patch Server at 192.168.10.250 Port 80 Fiz exatamente como no tutorial alguem pode me ajudar???????????????????

----------


## rps67

Algo errado com seu apache... tente dar um start nele novamente

----------


## JOLIELSON

JA RESTARETEI E JA INSTALEI DO ZERO SEGUINDO O TUTORIAL E NADA.... ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR

----------


## JOLIELSON

como faço pra resolver isto?

----------


## Evilazio

Olá Luciano, boa tarde e parabéns por mais esse bom trabalho.

Eu tinha aqui na minha rede um servidor montato com base no tutorial https://under-linux.org/f128818-tuto...mk-3-13-3-22-a que rodava direitinho e nunca travou, porem percebi que aos pouscos deixou de fazer cache de alguns videos.

Resolvi atualiza-lo utilizando esse novo script e rodou tudo direitinho de primeira, sem nenhum problema e estava funcionando a dois dias direto. Agora a pouco percebemos que o mesmo travou e estava aparecendo a seguinte mensagem:

*Debian Login:* [148677 - 200109] out of memory: kill process 2647 (squid) score 589 68 or child
[148677.200200] killed process 2651 (squid)

Gostaria da opnião de vocês pois não sei o que pode estar acontecendo. Estou em dúvida se isso é um problema de memória ram ou o squid está travando.

Vale resaltar que ela jamais travou na versão do script antigo.
Hardware: Core 2 Duo 2.8 - 4Gb de ram - Hd de 750Gb sata

Caso seja o squid como posso resolver?

Atenciosamente

Evilazio

----------


## m4d3

> Olá Luciano, boa tarde e parabéns por mais esse bom trabalho.
> 
> Eu tinha aqui na minha rede um servidor montato com base no tutorial https://under-linux.org/f128818-tuto...mk-3-13-3-22-a que rodava direitinho e nunca travou, porem percebi que aos pouscos deixou de fazer cache de alguns videos.
> 
> Resolvi atualiza-lo utilizando esse novo script e rodou tudo direitinho de primeira, sem nenhum problema e estava funcionando a dois dias direto. Agora a pouco percebemos que o mesmo travou e estava aparecendo a seguinte mensagem:
> 
> *Debian Login:* [148677 - 200109] out of memory: kill process 2647 (squid) score 589 68 or child
> [148677.200200] killed process 2651 (squid)
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelo review, se puder responder as questões abaixo talvez possamos te ajudar:
Qual a distribuição do linux e plataforma (32 ou 64bits) ?
Qual a versão anterior e atual do thunder?
Poste suas configurações do squid.conf, thunder.conf e o que mais julgar necessário.
Rode o comando 'free' e plublique o resultado.
Rode o comando 'df -h' e publique o resultado.

Abraço

----------


## Evilazio

> Obrigado pelo review, se puder responder as questões abaixo talvez possamos te ajudar:
> Qual a distribuição do linux e plataforma (32 ou 64bits) ?
> Qual a versão anterior e atual do thunder?
> Poste suas configurações do squid.conf, thunder.conf e o que mais julgar necessário.
> Rode o comando 'free' e plublique o resultado.
> Rode o comando 'df -h' e publique o resultado.
> 
> Abraço


*Resalto que não fiz nenhuma alteração em nenhum arquivo desde a instalação está tudo padrão.*


*Estou usando o Debian 5.0 32bits*
*A versão anterior do Thunder era a 2.1 e agora a 3 conforme o script deste post.*


*/etc/squid/squid.conf*
http_port 3128 transparent
visible_hostname conprove
icp_port 0
error_directory /usr/share/squid/errors/Portuguese/
#===================================================================#
# NEGA CACHE A CONTEUDO DINAMICO CONTENDO CGI-BIN
#===================================================================#
#acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
#cache deny QUERY
#===================================================================#
# SERVIDORES DNS E POLITICA
#===================================================================#
dns_nameservers 192.168.10.253 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
dns_retransmit_interval 5 seconds
dns_timeout 2 minutes
#===================================================================#
# ACESSO DIRETO A DETERMINADOS SITES
#===================================================================#
#acl directd dstdomain url_regex -i "/etc/squid/nocache.lst"
#acl directd dstdomain .siteacessodireto.net
#always_direct allow directd
#cache deny directd
refresh_pattern -i \.jpg$ 0 50% 21600 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.gif$ 0 50% 21600 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.png$ 0 50% 21600 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.jpeg$ 0 50% 21600 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.bmp$ 0 50% 21600 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.tif$ 0 50% 21600 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.tiff$ 0 50% 21600 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.swf$ 0 50% 21600 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.html$ 0 20% 1440 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.htm$ 0 20% 1440 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.shtml$ 0 20% 1440 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.shtm$ 0 20% 1440 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern -i \.nub$ 2880 80% 21600 reload-into-ims
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440 20% 10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 1440 0% 1440
refresh_pattern . 0 20% 8640
refresh_pattern -i exe$ 0 50% 999999
refresh_pattern -i zip$ 0 50% 999999
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8
acl con_clients dst 192.168.0.0/16 10.0.0.0/8 172.16.0.0/12
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 # https
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl Safe_ports port 631 # cups
acl Safe_ports port 873 # rsync
acl Safe_ports port 901 # SWAT
acl SSL_ports port 443 # https
acl SSL_ports port 563 # snews
acl SSL_ports port 873 # rsync
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
http_access allow manager localhost con_clients
http_access deny manager all
icp_access allow purge localhost con_clients
icp_access deny purge all
#===================================================================#
# NEGA CACHE DE ARQUIVOS ASX E ASF - STREAMING
#===================================================================#
acl asx url_regex -i \.asx$
cache deny asx
acl asf url_regex -i \.asf$
cache deny asf
#===================================================================#
# BLOQUEIO DE ARQUIVOS SUSPEITOS
#===================================================================#
acl vbs url_regex -i .*\.VBS$
http_access deny vbs
acl scr url_regex -i .*\.SCR$
http_access deny scr
acl cmd url_regex -i .*\.CMD$
http_access deny cmd
acl pif url_regex -i .*\.PIF$
http_access deny pif
#===================================================================#
# USO DA MEMORIA E DISCO PELO SQUID
#===================================================================#
cache_mem 400 MB
cache_swap_low 80
cache_swap_high 95
#===================================================================#
# TAMANHO DOS ARQUIVOS EM CACHE
#===================================================================#
maximum_object_size 100 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 32 KB
#===================================================================#
# POLITICA DE SUBSTITUIÃ‡O DO CACHE
#===================================================================#
cache_replacement_policy heap LFUDA
memory_replacement_policy lru
ipcache_size 4096
ipcache_low 90
ipcache_high 95
fqdncache_size 1024
max_filedescriptors 1024
cache_dir aufs /var/spool/squid/a 10000 16 256
cache_dir aufs /var/spool/squid/b 10000 16 256
cache_dir aufs /var/spool/squid/c 10000 16 256
cache_dir aufs /var/spool/squid/d 10000 16 256
cache_dir aufs /var/spool/squid/e 10000 16 256
cache_effective_user proxy
cache_effective_group proxy
ftp_user [email protected]
#===================================================================#
# LOG DOS ACESSOS PELO CACHE PARA USO COM SARG
#===================================================================#
access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
acl shoutcast rep_header X-HTTP09-First-Line ^ICY\s[0-9]
upgrade_http0.9 deny shoutcast
acl apache rep_header Server ^Apache
broken_vary_encoding allow apache
extension_methods REPORT MERGE MKACTIVITY CHECKOUT
hosts_file /etc/hosts
coredump_dir /var/spool/squid
server_persistent_connections off
zph_mode tos
zph_local 0x30
#===================================================================#
# PUBLICIDADE MSN / GENERICO / MALWARES
#===================================================================#
acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
http_access deny ADSAdClient
deny_info http://192.168.10.250/banners/banner_msn.html ADSAdClient
#acl publicidade dstdomain url_regex -i "/etc/squid/publicidade.lst"
#http_access deny publicidade
#deny_info http://www.seudominioxx.com.br/publi.../generico.html publicidade
#acl malware_block_list url_regex -i "/etc/squid/malware_block_list.txt"
#http_access deny malware_block_list
#deny_info http://www.seudominioxx.com.br/avisos/perigo.html malware_block_list
#===================================================================#
# THUNDERCACHE 3.X - REGEX
#===================================================================#
acl thunder_lst url_regex -i "/etc/thunder/thunder.lst"
cache deny thunder_lst
cache_peer 192.168.10.250 parent 8080 0 proxy-only no-digest
dead_peer_timeout 2 seconds
cache_peer_access 192.168.10.250 allow thunder_lst
cache_peer_access 192.168.10.250 deny all 


continua...

----------


## Evilazio

> Obrigado pelo review, se puder responder as questões abaixo talvez possamos te ajudar:
> Qual a distribuição do linux e plataforma (32 ou 64bits) ?
> Qual a versão anterior e atual do thunder?
> Poste suas configurações do squid.conf, thunder.conf e o que mais julgar necessário.
> Rode o comando 'free' e plublique o resultado.
> Rode o comando 'df -h' e publique o resultado.
> 
> Abraço


 
*/root$ free*
total used free shared buffers cached
Mem: 3623168 3496464 126704 0 139800 451556
-/+ buffers/cache: 2905108 718060
Swap: 2650684 668 2650016


*/root$ df -h*
Sist. Arq. Tam Usad Disp Uso% Montado em
/dev/sda1 686G 28G 623G 5% /
tmpfs 1,8G 0 1,8G 0% /lib/init/rw
udev 10M 680K 9,4M 7% /dev
tmpfs 1,8G 0 1,8G 0% /dev/shm


*/etc/resolv.conf*
nameserver 192.168.10.253

*/etc/thunder/thunder.lst*
http.*\.4shared\.com.*(\.exe|\.iso|\.torrent|\.zip|\.rar|\.pdf|\.doc|\.tar|\.mp3|\.mp4|\.avi|\.wmv)
http.*\.avast\.com.*(\.def|\.vpu|\.vpaa|\.stamp)
http.*(\.avg\.com|\.grisoft\.com|\.grisoft\.cz).*(\.bin|\.exe)
http.*(\.avgate\.com|\.avgate\.net|\.freeav\.net|\.freeav\.com).*(\.dll\.gz|\.vdf\.gz)
http.*\.bitgravity\.com.*\.flv
http.*\.dailymotion\.com.*(\.flv|\.on2)
#http.*\.eset\.com.*\
http.*\.etrustdownloads\.ca\.com.*\(\.tar|\.zip|\.exe)
http.*flashvideo\.globo\.com.*(\.mp4|\.flv)
http.*\.googlevideo\.com.*videoplayback
http.*fpatch\.grandchase\.com\.br.*(\.kom|\.mkom|\.mp3)
http.*(\.kaspersky-labs\.com|\.geo\.kaspersky\.com).*\.avc
http.*\.mccont\.com.*\.flv
http.*\.mediafire\.com.*(\.exe|\.iso|\.torrent|\.zip|\.rar|\.pdf|\.doc|\.tar|\.mp3|\.mp4|\.avi|\.wmv)
http.*\.megaupload\.com.*(\.exe|\.iso|\.torrent|\.zip|\.rar|\.pdf|\.doc|\.tar|\.mp3|\.mp4|\.avi|\.wmv)
http.*\.megavideo\.com.*\.flv
http.*\.metacafe\.com.*\.flv
http.*(\.windowsupdate\.com|\.microsoft\.com).*(\.cab|\.exe)
#http.*\.nai\.com.*\
http.*\.orkut\.com.*\.jpg
#http.*\.pop6\.com.*\
http.*\.pornhub\.com.*\.flv
http.*\.pornotube\.com.*\.flv
http.*\.rapidshare\.com.*(\.exe|\.iso|\.torrent|\.zip|\.rar|\.pdf|\.doc|\.tar|\.mp3|\.mp4|\.avi|\.wmv)
http.*\.redtube\.com\/_videos.*flv
#http.*\.symantecliveupdate\.com.*\
http.*\.terra\.com.*\.flv
http.*media[a-z0-9]{2}\.tube8\.com.*.*\.flv
http.*\storage\.mais\.uol\.com\.br.*\.flv
http.*\.viddler\.com.*\.flv
http.*\.video\.msn\.com.*\.flv
http.*\.vimeo\.com.*\.flv
#http.*\.xpg\.com\.br.*\
http.*\.xtube\.com.*\.flv
http.*\.xvideos\.com.*\.flv
http.*\.youtube\.com.*videoplayback
http.*\.ziddu\.com.*(\.exe|\.iso|\.torrent|\.zip|\.rar|\.pdf|\.doc|\.tar|\.mp3|\.mp4|\.avi|\.wmv)
#http.*\.ytimg\.com.*\.jpg


*/etc/thunder/thunder.conf*
# PARAMETROS PARA O THUNDER
CACHEDIR /thunder/
PLUGINSDIR /etc/thunder/plugins/
# keep downloading when client stop download
# KEEPDOWNLOAD true 
#
# For reasons of security it is recommended to run a proxy program
# without root rights. It is recommended to create user that is not
# used by any other program.
#
# Default:
# USER root
# GROUP root
# If this is true thunder is running as daemon in background.
# For testing you may run thunder at your text console.
#
# Default:
# DAEMON true
#
# Process id (PID) of the main thunder process is written to this file.
# Be sure that it is writeable by the user under which HAVP is running.
# /etc/init.d/thunder script requires this to work.
#
# Default:
# PIDFILE /var/run/thunder/thunder.pid
#
# For performance reasons several instances of thunder have to run.
# Specify how many servers (child processes) are simultaneously
# listening on port PORT for a connection. Minimum value should be
# the peak requests-per-second expected + 5 for headroom. For best
# performance, you should have atleast 1 CPU core per 16 processes.
#
# For single user home use, 8 should be minimum.
# For 500+ users corporate use, start at 40.
#
# Value can and should be higher than recommended. Memory and
# CPU usage is only affected by the number of concurrent requests.
#
# More childs are automatically created when needed, up to MAXSERVERS.
#
# Default:
# SERVERNUMBER 8
# MAXSERVERS 100
#
# Files where to log requests and info/errors.
# Needs to have write permission for thunder user.
#
# Default:
# ACCESSLOG /var/log/thunder/access.log
# ERRORLOG /var/log/thunder/thunder.log
#
# Syslog can be used instead of logging to file.
# For facilities and levels, see "man syslog".
#
# Default:
# USESYSLOG false
# SYSLOGNAME thunder
# SYSLOGFACILITY daemon
# SYSLOGLEVEL info
# SYSLOGVIRUSLEVEL warning
#
# true: Log every request to access log
# false: Log only viruses to access log
#
# Default:
# LOG_OKS true
#
# Level of thunder logging
# 0 = Only serious errors and information
# 1 = Less interesting information is included
#
# Default:
# LOGLEVEL 0
# thunder reloads scanners virus database by receiving a signal
# (send SIGHUP to PID from PIDFILE, see "man kill") or after
# a specified period of time. Specify here the number of
# minutes to wait for reloading.
#
# This only affects library scanners (clamlib, trophie).
# Other scanners must be updated manually.
#
# Default:
# DBRELOAD 60 
#
# Run thunder as transparent Proxy?
#
# If you don't know what this means read the mini-howto
# TransparentProxy written by Daniel Kiracofe.
# (e.g.: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/mini/TransparentProxy.html)
# Definitely you have more to do than setting this to true.
# You are warned!
#
# Default:
# TRANSPARENT false
#
# Specify a parent proxy (e.g. Squid) thunder should use.
#
# Default: NONE
# PARENTPROXY localhost
# PARENTPORT 3128
#
# Write X-Forwarded-For: to log instead of connecters IP?
#
# If thunder is used as parent proxy by some other proxy, this allows
# to write the real users IP to log, instead of proxy IP.
#
# Default:
# FORWARDED_IP false
#
# Send X-Forwarded-For: header to servers?
#
# If client sent this header, FORWARDED_IP setting defines the value,
# then it is passed on. You might want to keep this disabled for security
# reasons. Enable this if you use your own parent proxy after thunder, so it
# will see the original client IP.
#
# Disabling this also disables Via: header generation.
#
# Default:
# X_FORWARDED_FOR false
#
# Port thunder is listening on.
#
# Default:
PORT 8080
#
# IP address that thunder listens on.
# Let it be undefined to bind all addresses.
#
# Default: NONE
# BIND_ADDRESS 127.0.0.1
#
# IP address used for sending outbound packets.
# Let it be undefined if you want OS to handle right address.
#
# Default: NONE
# SOURCE_ADDRESS 1.2.3.4
　

Atenciosamente,

----------


## m4d3

Com as configurações parece tudo normal, procurando no google encontrei isso:

Out of memory in Linux (or: OOM Killer) « Web 0.2


E talvez resolva com este script que limpa a memória:


```
#!/bin/bash
#script por Luciano Rampanelli / M4D3 / [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]
#visite [URL="http://www.conlinux.com"]www.conlinux.com[/URL]
#cria variaveis
datc=`date +%Y%m%d" "%H":"%M`
hora=`date +%H%M`
hora=`expr $hora \* 1`                         
tmem=`free -k  | grep Mem: | awk '{print $2}'` #memoria total instalada no sistema
umem=`free -k  | grep Mem: | awk '{print $3}'` #memoria utilizada pelo sistema
fmem=`free -k  | grep Mem: | awk '{print $4}'` #memoria livre
memu=`expr $umem \* 100 / $tmem`               #% de memoria utilizada
memf=`expr 100 - $memu`                        #% de memoria livre
logm=`echo $datc" - "Mem. Uso: $memu% >> /var/log/memfree.log`
#loga = 1 grava status no arquivo /var/log/memfree.log a cada execucao
loga=1
# a qualquer hora se a memoria livre for menor que meml, limpa
meml=13
# entre hori e horf se % memoria livre for menor que memt, limpa
hori=430  # hora inicial 4:30 = 430
horf=700  # hora final 7:00 = 700
memt=60   # memoria total livre
if [ $loga == 1 ]; then
        echo $logm
fi
if [ $hora -gt $hori -a $hora -le $horf -a $memf -lt $memt ]; then
        if [ $memf -lt $memt ];then
                echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
                sync
                $logm
        fi
elif [ $memf -lt $meml ]; then
        echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
        sync
        $logm
fi
exit $?
```

----------


## Evilazio

> Com as configurações parece tudo normal, procurando no google encontrei isso:
> 
> Out of memory in Linux (or: OOM Killer) « Web 0.2
> 
> 
> E talvez resolva com este script que limpa a memória:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Ok Luuciano muito obrigado!

cara para executar eu fiz o seguinte...

copiei o script para um txt salvei como limpar_mem.sh
criei uma pasta no debian com o nome script e coloquei o arquivo dentro dela
dentro desta pasta executei o comando via terminal chmod +x limpar_mem.sh
depois ./limpar_mem.sh

/script$ chmod +x limpar_mem.sh
/script$ ./limpar_mem.sh

Sera que ta certo? 

Esse scrip fica em execução permanete? Ao reiniciar o servidor devo executa-lo novamente?

obrigado e desculpe tantas perguntas.

----------


## m4d3

> Ok Luuciano muito obrigado!
> 
> cara para executar eu fiz o seguinte...
> 
> copiei o script para um txt salvei como limpar_mem.sh
> criei uma pasta no debian com o nome script e coloquei o arquivo dentro dela
> dentro desta pasta executei o comando via terminal chmod +x limpar_mem.sh
> depois ./limpar_mem.sh
> 
> ...


Agente pelo crontab para executar a cada 10 ou 15 minutos
crontab -e

*/10 * * * * /usr/sbin/memfree.sh

----------


## tcomweb

Luciano show de bola mas esse grande feito. eu fiz um teste a um tempo em bancada e rodou super bem, hoje fui fazer dnovo tudo do zero e baixei o script quando fui rodar o seguinte erro aparece

Unterminated quoted string
dai notei que o arquivo baixado atual tem o tamanho diferente do antigo
entao rodei o script antigo
e tive o seguinte erro:

./ConLiNUX3Duo has expired! Update:
ou seja nao roda

vc acabou com o script gratuito ? para contribuir para usar o completo qual procedimento?

----------


## angelino

Estou com o mesmo problema do amigo tcomweb.

Unterminated quoted string

dai notei que o arquivo baixado atual tem o tamanho diferente do antigo
entao rodei o script antigo
e tive o seguinte erro:

./ConLiNUX3Duo has expired! Update:
ou seja nao roda

vc acabou com o script gratuito ? para contribuir para usar o completo qual procedimento?

----------


## JOLIELSON

idem...

----------


## willianrcn

./ConLiNUX3Duo: has expired!
Update:

Alguem sabe o porque?

----------


## Evilazio

Olá Luciano estamos tendo um sério problema de lentidão na nossa rede e estou tentando descobri o motivo. Estava analizando o squid.conf e fiquei em dúvida com relação a essa linha:

acl con_clients dst 192.168.0.0/16 10.0.0.0/8 172.16.0.0/12

Devo alterar essa linha para as faixas de ip dos clientes? no caso uso aqui as faixas: 192.168.2.0/24 e 192.168.3.0/24

Atenciosamente,

----------


## gsiena

Caro Luciano, estou tendo problemas com esta regra (redirecionamento para o Proxy)
*/ip firewall nat*
*Chain:dstnat*
*Src. Address: 192.168.0.0/24(Sua Faixa de Rede)*
*Dst. Address: !192.168.10.250 (Ip do Debian)*
*Protocol.: 6(tcp)*
*Dst. Port: 80*
*Action: dst-nat*
*To Address: 192.168.10.250*
*To Ports: 3128(Porta usada pelo Proxy)*

Ao ativar esta regra, a navegaçao para... aki só funcionou (perfeitamente)configurando o web-proxy do Mikrotik, apontando o debian/squid como parent dele e alterando a action da regra de nat para redirect, configurando a porta do web-proxy do Mikrotik. Eu nao gostaria de fazer desta forma pois nos logs do squid chega somente o IP do Mikrotik (192.168.10.253).
Uso uma RB450G fazendo hotspot/load balance pcc e o debian cache em paralelo 
*ether1= wan1 (pppoe)*
*ether2 = wan2 (pppoe)*
*ether3 = wan3 (pppoe)*
*ether4 = clientes (192.168.0.1/24)*
*ether5 = proxy (192.168.10.253/24)*

No debian esta configurado:
*IP: 192.168.10.250*
*GW: 192.168.10.253*
*DNS: 192.168.10.253*

Desde ja grato
Gabriel

----------


## angelino

boa noite. Ja fiz de tudo que sabia e que nao sabia mas nao consegui fazer funcionar de jeito e maneira o script, gstaria de saber dos nodres colegas oq esta acontecendo sera minha inesperencia ou o script nao funciona mesmo. desde ja agradeço pela atennçao.

----------


## ZeXP

Aparentemente o script tem um tempo de vida, parece que expirou! Ou seja, quem instalou, instalou, quem não instalou, não instala mais! Pelo menos até o Luciano lançar um novo update do scritp!

----------


## SuperLink

Iae galera!!!! Novidades sobre o Script??? se ja tem algo novo? ou algum tutorial bom funcional do Cache paralelo com Mikrotik?

----------


## abl122

Se alguem souber poe ai o link anterior não está funcionando mais. wget http://www.conlinux.com/conlinux/ConLiNUX3Duo

----------


## timidboy

Vi aqui no forum que é um trabalho bem interessante, porem alguem tem o script ? Pois o link está quebrado.

----------


## angelino

Achei aki no forum um outro script nao testei para ver seu funcionamento vou deixar para os colegas que testem o mesmo.
https://under-linux.org/f96/mikrotik...87/index2.html

----------


## Claudio

Estou tentando faz dias instalar o thunder 3 no ubuntu, inclusive com scripts, além das dificuldades normais, meu mk so tem 2 ether... semana q vem começo testes numa RB 600.

----------


## tborri

Se Alguem tiver o script funcional por favor, teria como mandar no e-mail [email protected]
Grato.

----------


## carlosmatiz77

[lang=es]Buenas tardes quine tiene una copia del script 
* ConLinUX3Duo por favor enviarme una copia al correo [email protected]*


muchas gracias[/lang]

----------


## fabiocp1984

boa noite amigos,

tentei baixar e não consegui baixar o arquivo.
poderiam me enviar para [email protected] ou disponibilizar o link.

desde já agradeço.

----------

